
The Beast of Gévaudan - signor_bosco
https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/the-beast-of-gevaudan-1764-1767/
======
slim
French film "Le pacte des loups" is inspired by this story

~~~
UncleSlacky
Great movie! Known in English as "Brotherhood of the Wolf", but best watched
in French with English subtitles, as the English dubbing is terrible.

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0237534/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0237534/)

------
orpheline
Covered on an episode of Stuff You Missed in History Class:
[https://www.missedinhistory.com/podcasts/beast-of-
gevaudan.h...](https://www.missedinhistory.com/podcasts/beast-of-gevaudan.htm)

------
Stay_frostJebel
The drawings of it always made me think of a spotted hyena which a nobleman
may have gotten from Africa. Not sure how credible those drawings are though.

~~~
benou
Note that this is precisely what is written at the bottom of the 1st drawing:

> Représentation de la bete féroce nomée hiene qui fait un affreux ravage

Translation (my apologizes if it is not that good):

Representation of the ferocious beast named hyena which does an awful rampage

